# Portable saw Question



## Maintenance 6 (Feb 26, 2008)

Why not another radial arm saw? You are used to using it and it does everything you need. You can probably pick one up for less than the cost of a fair quality table saw and a like quality miter saw.


----------



## Gettingintoit (Oct 28, 2008)

Maintenance 6 I need it to be portable.


----------



## o_jay66 (Oct 17, 2008)

I'm a big fan of contractor quality tools, so most of my stuff is DeWalt. Unfortunately, the cost can get up there pretty quick. DeWalt makes a portable job table saw that is pretty light with a separate leg set. Mine was about $500 a few years ago, but for a portable saw, it's pretty precise and has ripped miles of lumber. I even use it for my furniture-grade cuts. I also have a DeWalt 12-inch compound miter saw, which you can pick up for less than $300. This is a lot for a fixer-upper budget, but if you buy it right the first time, you won't have to do it again for a long time!


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

I also like Dewalt for power tools. The 12" compound miter saw is probably all you'll need. If budget allows and you think you may have a need, look into the slider. (Twice as much though.) I read an article recently in a trade magazine about a new bench top table saw (10" contractor grade) that was in the $350.00 range I believe. It got high marks. Sorry to say there's not a portable (that I'm aware of) that can do what a radial arm can do. You'll need two saws. Toolsofthetrade.net has a lot of reviews/comparisons of tools from leading mfgrs.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

2 words... DEEEEE WALT!

DM


----------



## buletbob (May 9, 2008)

If it was me I would find a way to bring your existing saw to the site. why spend the money when you have what you need. BOB


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

Any 10" or 12" sliding compound miter saw will make cuts on all but the widest boards. I have a DeWalt, and probably would not buy another one. 

Ridgid, DeWalt, Delta, and Makita all make good quality models.


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

Yeah Bob, but if he's got the ok from the wife and new tools are the outcome..........what more could a guy ask for??


----------



## wrangler (Oct 9, 2008)

Gettingintoit said:


> I will be doing a lot of cross cutting and ripping as the "shack" is almost 100 years old and the planking dimensions need to be ripped to size. I will need some level of precision as the tightness of the planks is the primary weather barrier.


I would prefer to have a table saw if I had alot of ripping to do... If portability is important, I have had great luck with my 10" Ryobi table saw. It has wheels for portability and a collapsible stand. I saw that they recently improved the miter on it( though I rarely use my table saw for miters). If it will be mostly staionary, then any table saw would probably fit your needs. If it is not needed immediately, there are often great deals to be had on Black Friday (the day after Thanksgiving if in the U.S.)


----------



## JCAHILL4 (Nov 3, 2008)

*Why not both!*

I bought BOTH! I found the Craftsman 10" slider to be the best of both worlds. Accurate, slides to cut the big stuff, good quality without having to buy the yellow and black.

I also a Ridgid contractors table saw, I love the portability and the power it provides. I have never bogged it down, even with the hardest woods. Very accurate and nothing replaces a table saw. 

I found I needed both to make the tough cuts safely and with as much accuracy as possible. :thumbup:


----------

